# USPS Introduces Illegal Alien-Friendly Wire Transfer Service



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

If they worked half as hard at doing some good for the citizens of this country things would be so much better. But that isn't the plan is it.



> Your own Federal government aiding and abetting illegal aliens in removing their unlawful gains from our economy from jobs they should never have gotten, instead of deporting them as Federal law mandates they should.


U.S. Post Office Introduces Illegal Alien-Friendly Wire Transfer Service | Top Right News


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

This is a joke, right!?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Somehow I think it's real.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I hear if you get deported you get a free toothbrush! How many people want to pick cabbage for a living?


----------



## Orang Pendek (Jun 19, 2015)

James m said:


> I hear if you get deported you get a free toothbrush! How many people want to pick cabbage for a living?


There are more Americans doing the jobs supposedly only Mexicans will do than Mexicans. Mexico deports more South Americans who illegally invaded their country than America deports Mexicans and South Americans combined. Why do they expect us to put up with an illegal invasion when they don't?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If they charge 25% of what's sent it would be an indirect tax.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

What they are doing is saying it's ok to be in your country let us help you call home. So you can bring the rest of your family over. Illegally.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

How about punishing the scumbag EMPLOYERS who hire these millions of illegals?

Arrest the mega-farm owners and the construction company owners and all the other low-life employers who hire these illegals, pay them pennies on the dollar, and do the same thing over and over and over again!

Hit these employers in the wallet with heavy fines, and some jail time, and pretty soon the illegals won't have ANYWHERE to go but back to Mexico.

WHY the border states did not pass legislation to stop these employers a LONG time ago, makes no sense at all.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> How about punishing the scumbag EMPLOYERS who hire these millions of illegals?
> 
> Arrest the mega-farm owners and the construction company owners and all the other low-life employers who hire these illegals, pay them pennies on the dollar, and do the same thing over and over and over again!
> 
> ...


That is where the problem lies. The Democrats want them here for the votes and the Republicans want them here for the cheap labor. We are royally screwed when both parties are undermining our nation.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

True the left wants a new poor voter base and the right wants cheap labor, but that cheap labor isn't pennies on the dollar it's just below what any Amercan citizen would take. 

If the inner city youth that sits around and deal drugs, plays x box and their brothers the entitlement class would go out and work these jobs the contractors, farmers, and service trades wouldn't need these criminals. But alas we entitle the masses who can't bother to work so the criminals come and take the work.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

View attachment 11745


----------

